# How to know the last file copied on to the laptop



## AM_SOS (Jul 8, 2010)

Hi,
One of my friend told me that there is a way in which one can check the last file copied from or on to the laptop.
Apparently, this is one way of knowing if one's laptop has been hacked.
Anyway, I am not sure how I can make these checks.
Does anyone know?
Thanks!


----------



## LMiller7 (Jun 21, 2010)

I am quite sure there is no way to do this unless auditing was enabled and it is not by default. Having this enabled could produce very large log files in a relatively short period of time. Even if enabled it would provide very poor protection from hackers.


----------



## cl-scott (Jul 5, 2012)

In theory at least, as I've never attempted this, you could write a script that would run something like ls -l on every single directory on the HDD, and then sort it by date modified. It wouldn't be foolproof, but adding a little human brainpower into the mix, you could quickly weed out the files which have probably been there for a long time like say /bin/ls and focus in on any files that are in an area normally accessed by users that you do not recognize.


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

you can do an advance computer search for all files modified or added via date. Then all you have to do is to sort with the newest files first.


----------

